# Crowntail Females For Oscar



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my two new female Crowntails called Spot and Dot who I believe are actually sisters judging by size/color and the like. If anyone wants that could say which would be the best breeder. Let me know what you guys think 

Picture of Oscar before the finrot and the like:









First up is Spot:

























And here's Dot who i origninally picked for Oscar:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Dot


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, but you don't even have a proper tank for your male. You should NOT be breeding.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ditto to what Sweeda said, that is not a proper tank, for just breeding alone you need at least a 10 gallon, plus a 20 or larger for the grow out tank for the fry, and probably another 10 gal to grow food for the fry, and you hve to condition the breeding pair, and high temps, LOTS of LIVE plants, and a LOT of research, plus, it looks like the girls may also have either tail biting or fin rot, PLEASE do some research


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

First don't be so quick to judge.

I used that picture because it shows his fins. He's currently in a 5 gal filtered with live plants. And before you start getting all angry with me. I also have 3 10 gals and 1 20 gal and 1 30 gal. Also I have been researching for the past few months which is why I am asking which would be best mostly for form because I'm planning on doing this in a few months when all are at their top points. I also have frozen brine shrimp and gonna order some live food soon. So please don't automatically assume I don't know how to care for my betta fish seeing Oscar's picture was over a year ago when I first got him and I wasn't joined onto here and thus didn't know any better. Also if you read carefully I stated that they were new aka I just got them from the store so of course they probably have finrot.

Now that I cleared that up anyone have any suggestions? Mostly I was figuring Dot because of the better spread and less damage but with tender care both would be good though Dot still holds the better coloring.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Neil  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Bettawolf takes AWESOME care of their bettas


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettawolf takes great care of her bettas, I can vouch for that. I post with her regularly on the "I Have No Self-Control Thread" and she talks often about upgrading her tanks and keeping them clean. She's even got an NPT going; I can't keep plants alive. We all made mistakes when we first got into betta fish, the important thing is she got Oscar out of that vase and he's in a nice tank now.  Trust me, she'll do fine breeding. Plus, she's the greatest bargain hunter I've seen, she gets awesome tanks at Goodwill for super cheap. I'm so jealous.

That said, uh, Bettawolf, I can't really tell the difference between Dot and Spot . . .


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who jumps to conclusions without asking a single question first!

Honestly, I am no breeder but I like Dot's body shape. I don't know but she just speaks to me! Either way, they both probably carry the same genetic lines if they are sisters. Although, Spot has the same black spots as my Twitch boy  Beautiful fish!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys 

@ sakura Lol Spot has the dark spot on her tail and Dot is the other who has the black dot near her mouth. Is it me or do they look related?

Oh and Sakura I must a did something right with the 20 gal because all the neons are doing amazingly! Which reminds me I need to do a water change on the 10 gal..


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

these are adorable little girls. i can't really tell them apart either though. xD
their colors could change with some TLC (as demonstrated by that awesome before & after thread!) so you could wait a little bit to see if either look different/ see which looks better with oscar. of course if they don't change .. i'd go with dot.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It must be just me... but I can totally tell a difference between the two lol


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Pit I can understand your reasoning witht he body shape. Dot's bottom fins are more fuller and straighter then Spots but mostly I bought Spot because she looked just like Dot and she was adorable  and who know's with care they'll both probably be amazing


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Great news about the 20g.  I've heard tetras are touchy in new tanks so if they're thriving, you definitely did something right. 

Okay, based on your clarifications (thanks!) I have to go with Dot. She looks the healthiest. Spot is cute, though. But they look like sisters. O.O


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here hopefully this will help you Sakura and hmckin20. thanks for your imput's by the way  )


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Awww, Dot has a beauty mark, haha. And Spot's a purty girl too. I still like Dot but Spot's really cute too. Thanks for the photo clarification, Bettawolf.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Personally id not breed them till both are fully fin healthy I see Spot with fin damage on her anal fin and Dot has a split or divided (?) dorsal
Spawing usually results in some minor fin damage so you would want the breeding girl in 110% condition. 
other then that they both have very similar body shapes.
I personally think that Dot will prob marble, Spot seems to already begun marbling.
SPOT: has a neater webbing on her caudal fin and straight rays
where as Dots are a little wonky at top


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Spot: Ya I think finrot's getting to her because she has a slight edge to the fns.  some nice clean water would do her wonders but ya I do like Spot's fins.  Plus I just looked at her fins in the light and her anal and caudal fin's are actually dark red. as for the marbling I suspected she had Marbling but I'm so used to comparing marbling to greying out horses in that the colors go lighter instead of darker.

Dot: Dot's dorsal fin kinda reminds me of a shark fin of sorts with the angle. and her anal fin points back rather then straight down almost as if she is in motion. Her dorsal fin also looks like a split to me because when I look at it very closy there's a new branch of sorts growing in.

Also do you know a good thread that explains rays? I fear I don't completely understand them mostly because I haven't really been able to find a good explaination on them. Thanks much Abby


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

what about rays are you looking for information on?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dot! And Bettawolf, we know you love and take care of your fishies


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope this is useful its close up of some of my girls tails, some some the rays branching.
View attachment 34113


View attachment 34114


View attachment 34115


View attachment 34116


View attachment 34117


View attachment 34118


View attachment 34119


View attachment 34120



PS: see my marbling Rayne compare the two tails of Rayne


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anything. The basicas to the more severe I suppose. Mostly I want healthy and strong fish at first and want to avoid and see what tails and fry I will have to cull.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

the fry you wont really be able to tell on the tail for a bit due to the size and lots need to "grow" into their tails.
if you have a tail type in mind like CT and you put a vt and ct together VT i the dominate tail most fry will be VT.
In breeding a CT and a CT i cant remember exactly i think i read somewhere to breed a ct to hm for the webbing or spread urgh my brain is fried!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there any preventions you can use to avoid death of the spawn parents.Just keep them in tip top shape correct? Also can you put the tank under a shelf of sorts? Like maybe I'm thinking under my 30 gal so they can have the darkness in there however it is on the floor. Hmm Which would be best?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I was rooting for Dot, but something about Spot just makes me go awww...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Bettawolf19 said:


> First don't be so quick to judge.
> 
> I used that picture because it shows his fins. He's currently in a 5 gal filtered with live plants. And before you start getting all angry with me. I also have 3 10 gals and 1 20 gal and 1 30 gal. Also I have been researching for the past few months which is why I am asking which would be best mostly for form because I'm planning on doing this in a few months when all are at their top points. I also have frozen brine shrimp and gonna order some live food soon. So please don't automatically assume I don't know how to care for my betta fish seeing Oscar's picture was over a year ago when I first got him and I wasn't joined onto here and thus didn't know any better. Also if you read carefully I stated that they were new aka I just got them from the store so of course they probably have finrot.
> 
> Now that I cleared that up anyone have any suggestions? Mostly I was figuring Dot because of the better spread and less damage but with tender care both would be good though Dot still holds the better coloring.


No one is judging you, you did not say you had tanks, based off of the pictures is how we are helping you. 
Please be careful breeding though, male bettas are better bred young, and Im guessing your guy is a pet sotre betta which would make him at least two. 
Ok... I was just letting you know it looked like they had finrot, you did not post, these are the females, they have finrot so I am treating for that BEFORE I breed

From what I have heard, female bettas should be chosen based off of fin shape.... so I have to agree with using Dot


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettawolf, I think the best prevention of death of the parents is watching and knowing the signs of when the romance is over. That website you posted last night had great tips about when to tell things were finished. Basically, watch for the male to start chasing the female away or to become more aggressive with her. As soon as that happens, get her out. Also during the courtship process to watch and see if the female shows the signs of being willing to breed and if she doesn't, to remove her before the male gets frustrated.

I know GunsABlazing has her spawn tank on or near the floor. As long as it's warm and clean, I think being on the floor is okay but I'm definitely no breeding expert so you probably want to ask for a second opinion.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never even seen a post of her's before, so I had no frame of reference. Next time, please consider telling people that that is NOT the tank you have them in. It might prevent us from jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

@LittleBettas It was my fault for not putting things on here mostly because I was thinking the people int he thread would most likely be looking at it and they know of all my tanks. Spot I know for a fact has finrot however i'm gonna start her on just plain nice and clean water and if doesn't go away i'm prepared with salts.

@sakura Ya I was gonna do that. I just was reading on some stories that the female/male can die from the stress of the breeding. But they do have their own tanks they will be going in after. Most likely a smaller 3 gal just so I can keep up with the chages easier. I was just thinking if they are on the floor there would be less distractions because of the 3 sides blocking. 

@Sweeda Again with my comment to LittleBetta above. It was my fault for not stating before I mostly figured it was just gonna be the people from the thread I normally post in. But I have Oscar a 5 gal hex that is filtered(and I do believe cycled) but not heated as the water stays at 78F because of the filter. It kinda sucked that I posted this before I went out so I wasn't able to get on and edit it. Though it did cross my mind that people would jump on me because of Oscar's picture but I figured with my signiture it would at least help. I was wrong of course but yes I got everything right now except the betta jars and a submersible heater for the 10 gal because the heater I got is not submersible and the live food.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bettawolf, if you make sure both parents are as healthy as can be before breeding, then hopefully stress won't get to them. How old is Oscar again?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Please be careful breeding though, male bettas are better bred young, and Im guessing your guy is a pet sotre betta which would make him at least two.


Usually they are 3-6 months when sold. They are sent to sale as soon as they are well showing full tail flare etc not off age or size


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I got him in January last year so roughly a little over 2 years if he was sold when he was 6 months. He still ahve plenty of sponk and seems to move around easier since his fins have stopped growing back in. I didn't think that they would hit full ever again and I believe I am right. He seems very good though granted he could be better with more weight however but i'm slowly but surely working on that. He's rarely pale(only during water changes) and still has an appitite. If anything I'll start feeding him twice a day instead of once at night with everyone else.

He's my little truper though having fought ick twice in 2 months and bad finrot earlier this year. Here's him now and yes I know most of you will jump me on his picture now too. I will appreciate it if you didn't because if you think i'm cold and I don't feel the guilt everytime I see him then you would be dead wrong. Please realize that I've head him much longer then i've been on here and he was and still is my first betta fish so yes I made mistakes I know and i'm happy that he was strong enough to still be with me today. He is my baby and my best friend and I'm taking care of him the best that I can.

Here's the thread on when he had finrot: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66927
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=68763

And when he had Ick: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=68964&page=2


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

dawww his fins look like they are shrinking. 
" Here's him now and yes I know most of you will jump me on his picture now too. I will appreciate it if you didn't because if you think i'm cold and I don't feel the guilt everytime I see him then you would be dead wrong."

Why??
you should see some of my tail regrowth:
(after and before pics of charz after he got a visit from benny, and Cedric after a visit from.....yep benny...seems he likes to visit lol.
View attachment 34233


View attachment 34234


View attachment 34235


View attachment 34236


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL agent 11!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Abby, your poor guys look so shell-shocked. Like, "Who was that, what happened to me? Ugh, I don't remember a thing . . ."


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Abby said:


> Usually they are 3-6 months when sold. They are sent to sale as soon as they are well showing full tail flare etc not off age or size


From what I remember, normally 6 months because that is when their fins look the nicest, and she got hers awhile ago, making him a pretty old guy, I ould be worried abot breeding him this late in the game, but if you cant watch him 24-7 during the breeding process...


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

@abby Luckily they are not shrinking but growing back though they I believe stopped now. Benny seems like a nice guy..on the other side of a 50 ft fence XD. I love your pictures by the way.

@littlebettas Trust me i'll be watching him like a hawk. I'm just worried about the after shocks really.

Do you guys think a 30 gal tank will be big enough for a grow out tank?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

30 gal is good size

um Charz i got him for my birthday (bought myself a present) and he got attacked about may? so hes slowly regrowing!

after 2 they have a higher risk of producing poor quality offspring not as healthy and less.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

ok I just wanted to know if I had enough. Lets see here. Would a sponge filter be best for the 30 gal right even though I have a canister filter that I can adjust the flow direction so I could be able to direct it towards the wall..


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

If you direct it towards the wall, it'll create a circular current in the tank...


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Would that be a good or bad thing? I think it would be good to cycle the heat evenly


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It depends how strong the current is...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If the current is too strong, they won't come up to feed and it will suck all the food into the filter before it sinks to the bottom. That's what happens with my platy fry. I finally figured out today that I have to turn off the filter when they eat and turn it back on later (had them six days now). Oh, I just remembered something. You want to use a sponge filter because the fry can feed on all the microscopic critters that grow on the sponge.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got it Sponge Filter  I'll pick one up next time I see one.

Here's some updated pictures of Spot and Dot.

Spot:

























And Dot


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

nice


----------

